# my little aquascape



## Antoine88 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi everybody,

Just to show you some pictures of my small aquascape and have some notice and advice.

I made this tank one month ago with mineralized soil. There is no filter, no pump, just a heater and 55w lighting.
Fishes are 8 Hyphessobrycon flammeus and 2 Ancistrus.
Decoration is a cheap concrete sand, rocks from the mountains around.

I had some filamentous algae at the begenning and now they are almost left.

Fishes feel very good, they love to eat and are very bright. I feed them with frozen daphnia.

Take a look and say me what you think about it. This is my first aquascape.

The first day:
http://nsm08.casimages.com/img/2015/02/05//15020502264919066612934912.jpg

After 30 days :
http://nsm08.casimages.com/img/2015/02/05//15020512073019066612934532.jpg

Thank you very much for comments.

Antoine88


----------



## mikeecht (Feb 27, 2012)

Very cool! What is your background made of? Those rocks looks very similar to what I find in the Adirondack Mountains here in New York.


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Antoine88 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello,

Thank's for comments.

The background rocks is a flat rock of granite. about 5-6cm thick and 50cm long.
I foung all my rocks on the forest in my region of France. (Vosges - east of France)

I try to make in this tank a kind of secret garden.

Antoine.


----------



## tapscrew (Jul 1, 2006)

cool, whats the foreground plant, how do you get that growing with so much cover over the top?
Its a great set up


----------



## Antoine88 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi and thank's for comment.

The plant is Lilaeopsis Novae-zelandiae, a turf plant that I found in the small shop of my town. 
It seems to be full of plant at the surface but in reality, light cross very well the Vallisneria and others. However, the Microsorium get down a lot from the beginning. I don't know why. 
I add also since a few days Pistia stratoides, and there roots grows very fast.

I'm also very happy of the mineralized soil. I think it help a lot to the growing plants.

Sorry for my english, I think I made a lot of mistakes ...


----------



## JosephH (Dec 23, 2013)

looks really great I like it nice clean and simple plus more than that it looks totally natural like you taking a picture in the wild


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I really like the granite background.


----------



## BBogdan (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks great with that valisneria at the surface.
Good job!


----------



## Antoine88 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, thank you for comments.

I made a new open tank a few days ago with no filter or heater but just a 9W LED light.
Effect of lighting is beautifull, like in a theater or something like that. It's really much more beautifull than a fluorescent tube.

Just have to wait for plants growing now, I will put some pictures soon.
I put some Hygrophila difformis to grow outside of the tank but when cultivate out of water, leaves are very differents and not as beautifull as it is underwater, so disapointed for that, hopefully it will be nice anyway.
I add also Anubias gracilis and Echinodorus for outside.
Underwater, I put some Hydrocotyle tripartita and dissecta, Ammania sp bonsai, Hygrophila pinnatifida and Anubias barteri nana. 

Antoine.


----------



## kwroberto (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow, that's a really nice tank!! I like the Vals at the top of the tank! Looking forward to more pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

You have a very beautiful tank!  Love the granite backdrop and the very natural look!


----------



## Antoine88 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, thank's for comments.

A new pic of the aquarium with a big refresh. 







[/URL][/IMG]

And the new aquarium that is only 3 weeks old right now. I also made it with mineralized soil and granite rocks I found in the forest. No.filter, no heater . Just a 9W led light, 6000K. Population is only some differents snails.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

